# were you bullied in high schoo /middle school



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Were you? I feel like I'd be such an easy target but the high school I went to was really nice, it didn't have cliques and there wasn't much bullying that I ever saw.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep, I was bullied at both. The bullying became more discreet and subtle as I got older though. So the bullies got what they wanted with no repercussions.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I was bullied in middle school by a certain group of girls. Kids can be so cruel.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Made fun of a few times but no big deal. Normal stuff pretty much every one deals with. No real bullying though.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, I may well have been the #1 target in my school. I presented a very attractive target -- fat, shy, and didn't fight back.

If I could go back 25 years, I beat the daylights out of the first bully who messed with me. Bullies are quite stupid, but even they know to not bother someone who broke the nose of the last one foolish enough to mess with him. Sadly, I failed to have such a keen understanding of life way back then where the strong are free and the weak are victims.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

it could have been worse, and i never had to deal with the crap guys have to deal with- that is getting beat up, but i did get verbal abuse. a guy i liked that was a big dick found out i liked him and made it his mission to say as-hole things to me all the time about my appearance. 

he made me cry in class- it was SO embarrassing. he's the reason my SA is as bad as it is, because i got in the habit of always being on the defensive when i went to school and anticipating rejection around every corner. it was horrible back then.


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

I had always been picked on since Elementary school but I was only truly bullied once and it was not fun. There was also this one thing in Middle school but that was just an antagonistic jerk that I saw a few times rather than a bully. It makes me laugh these days. If I could get my hands on the people who made me so miserable in school I'd... um, give them a talking to. Hehehe. :um


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

When I started school I didn't even know the English language and it was a clique-ridden, violent poor neighborhood school. Yes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - high school was worse than middle school. 
They knew I would not fight back. They tried to tear me down. Socially, it worked, but intellectually, I always wiped their @$$3$ and they knew it.

My brother ended up being the street-wise kid that nobody bothered. He told me that he would run into people who he knew made fun of me and they would ask him how I was doing. He'd tell them about my job and degree. They'd tell him that they wished they were as serious about school as I was.


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

no i was not bullied i wouldnt have minded though i love to fight i think thats why i was never bullied everyone knew that i wouldnt put up with it, bullys are just cowards they pick on the ones that they know wont do anything


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Picked on a bit, not really bullied.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

High school wasn't too bad. I kept to myself. The only people to bother me much was this group of ... well I'm not going to say. It wasn't particularly traumatizing.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Not in school, but my big brother beat me up every now and then.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, very badly bullied in high school.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, very badly. I was severely bullied through all 13 years of school by both boys and girls. It peaked around age 14, but never went away and was something I was forced to deal with every single day. I had a one hour bus ride to and from school and it happened there too. As if that weren't enough they did it in public places too...if I went somewhere on the weekend or during the summer they would go out of their way to humiliate me in public if they saw me. My only crime was that I was very shy and wouldn't fight back so I made an easy target.

It completely destroyed me, I was suicidal for years because I felt it was the only way I could escape. By the time I graduated I was so broken inside I could barely function in public. I blame most of my emotional and social problems on my ****ed up childhood. I've struggled for years to get to where I am today and I still feel so far behind everyone else my age.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I wasnt really bullied, but just seriously unpopular.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I was bullied in middle school and in grade nine. Most of my really bad bullying experiences occurred in elementary and nursery school, however.

In grade ten, we started taking classes according to levels, and because most of my bullies were in a different level than I was, I just never saw them anymore. People were still quite unkind to me, but it wasn't bullying, exactly, at least not the kind of bullying I endured up to the end of grade nine. Miraculously, the girl who tormented me all through elementary and middle school was never in any of my high school classes, despite being in the same level as I was.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yes. i think it even started before middleschool. in middle,people were calling me a lesbian and someone even put gum on my locker. it was just really awful. it was hard for me to tell my mom these things. i really dont know why. i was also bullied my freshman year a little. one day, i just pushed the kid who was harrassing me when we got out of class and he got scared . i sometimes do get bullied though.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

In elementary/middle school yes, but not in high school. I went to a different school and loved it. Never bothered there.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Yes! I was fat and quiet. People were cruel to me and nobody really liked me much.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

In Junior high, there were a couple kids who picked on me a handful of times, but other than that, no. By the time I got to high school, no one messed with me.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I was bullied VERY badly in high school back when I was very shy. it got to be so much that I dropped out. Biggest mistake. I want to go back and will soon, but always afraid of setting foot near a school because of the memories of such and fear of it happening again


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I was very shy. I was bullied at high school. I just think kids at school struggling for their own identity pick on people with less of a clue than themselves when really the quiet one is the only one who comes out and the open with it. A bit like homophobia in that sense. People fear things they subconciously note in themselves.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I was bullied at high school, because I was quiet, not like the other students, uhm...i was also bullied for my build, and my hair colour. In middle school I was fine


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Never to my face. People _did_ love to talk about me behind my back, even my so-called "friends". Considering my reputation, it's no surprise. There was one dude though, who for whatever reason seemed to hate me obsessively and made it a point to humiliate me every chance he could and just wouldn't leave me the hell alone. I still fantasize about killing him.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

A little bit in my first couple of years of high school, but I never got it really badly thankfully.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes. from ...kindergarten to my first year of college. 

I wouldn't be surprised if I'm ****ed for life because of it. I still find myself believing that I'm inferior and worthless compared to almost everyone else.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Sometimes, and once in a while i defended myself.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

In grade seven pretty badly, Than I just stayed very low key for the rest of my school years.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Got bullied in my first year in high school (by the nerd and retard kid...) and some time in year 2 (entire class, teacher too!).The high school I go to now is pretty nice, not a bit of bullying in sight.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah I was bullied from kindergarten all the way up through 7th-8th grade (in high school they just ignored me, I guess they got tired?) But once they figured out I didn't fight back, they tore me apart. I wish I could have fought back--but of course I feared that it would only get worse. I wish the teachers who saw me getting bullied every day would have done something about it, too, instead of just looking on and later telling me not to be so sensitive. 

This was a huge contributing factor in my SA. I still feel like I stick out (in a bad way) and I'm afraid of meeting new people--especially my peers.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm sorry for all the people who were bulllied-kids can be so mean!
I was ignored, mostly, kept to myself, felt like I was ostrasized, and talked about slightly. H.S. was so long ago, and the further way it is, the better.


----------

